# البنات لما بتتغاظ بتكتب اشعار رومانسية كوميدية



## مريم12 (21 أغسطس 2011)

_*يا جرحنى بلقمة ناشفة و العيش عندك طرى ..

تقلان عليا ليه ارحمنى يا مفترى



طلعت فوق السطوح هز الهوا كمى ..

كل العيال اتجوزوا وانا لسة جمب امى



يا حبشتكة يا حبشتكة .. القلب من الحب اشتكى ..

يوم دمع و حزن ويوم فرح و هشتكة



محدش بيحبك ... محدش محتجلك ..... محدش بيفكر فيك ... عارف

انا مين ؟؟؟ ......... انا محدش



حبيبى يا ناس حلقلى و سايق ف التنفيض ..

قلوله يرحم قلبى و ميعملش فيها عبيط



كان بينا شوق و محبة راحت بلوية بوزك .

الله يحرق المحبة و يحرق اللى يعوزك



الواحد ممكن ينسى همه ! .... و ممكن ينسى ورد شمه! ..

بس لا يمكن ينسى حبيب طلع عين أمه



اللى يشوفك يفتكرك فارس ف ساحته ..

ميعرفش انك حتى الشراب شحته



حبشوش محبوش .. طرطم مرطوش .. فسخ فسيخ .. جطسطو سجسطا
.. زى الاهبل تقرا اى حاجة



يا روش و آخر روشنة .. يا طبيعى من غير تنشنة ..

عيش عالناس كلها و متعش عليا انا



يا ملقح جوا ف قلبى وانا قلبى مش متين ..

من حبك جالى سكر ادينى انسولين



وحشنى يا فرفور .. صدقنى يا امور .. من غير مالف وادور

.. ف قلبى اسمك محفور



كل يوم الساعة 4 الفجر غمض عينك قول بحبك .. ح تسمع صدى

بيرد .. نام يا اهبل



حبيبى يا مدلع .. حبك عندى مولع .. نفسى اخدك و نخلع ..

و نسيب المذاكرة تولع



حبيبى طالع فيها فاكرنى ح دلعه ..

ياما نفسى يدينى ظهره و على أفاه ح لسعه.





*_

_*منقووووووووووووول*_​
_*و حتة من عندى :
مع تحيات اسرة يا زنقينى و جنبك فاضى ازنقنى كمان و انا رااااضى 
ههههههههههههههه​*_


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميييييييييل
ميرسي ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## مريم12 (21 أغسطس 2011)

*ميرررررررررسى يا بنوتة 
نورتى التوبيك يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## john2 (22 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*حلو يا مريم*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## مريم12 (22 أغسطس 2011)

*ميرررررررررريى لمرورك يا جون 
نورت التوبيك​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 أغسطس 2011)

*مع تحيات اسرة يا زنقينى و جنبك فاضى ازنقنى كمان و انا رااااضى *

*حلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوه*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههههه جمال اوى تسلمى ياقمررررررررررررر​​*


----------



## مريم12 (22 أغسطس 2011)

*مرورك الاجمل يا كوكى
نورتى التوبيك يا سكرة​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (25 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههه
حلوين اوي*​


----------



## مريم12 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*ميرررررررررسى لمرورك شايمس
نورت التوبيك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههه

تحفة يا قمر

شكرا لييييييكى


----------



## مريم12 (25 أغسطس 2011)

_*ميررررررررررسى لمرورك انتى يا عسل 
نورتى التوبيك​*_


----------



## هالة الحب (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اتصلى بشعبولا علطول عايز كلمات جديده


----------



## hanysabry (23 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*ميرسى جدا جدا جميله اوى هههههههه تحفه*


----------



## مريم12 (17 يناير 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> اتصلى بشعبولا علطول عايز كلمات جديده



*فيه سبوبة حلوة من ورا المصلحة دى
هههههههههه
على ضمانتك يا هالة 
ميرررسى لمروك​*


----------



## مريم12 (17 يناير 2012)

hanysabry قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



ميررررسى لمرورك​


----------



## مريم12 (17 يناير 2012)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> *ميرسى جدا جدا جميله اوى هههههههه تحفه*



*ميررررسى ميراى مرورك الاجمل
نورتى التوبيك​*


----------



## scream man (17 يناير 2012)

جميل جداً جداُ
 الحتة دي _*طلعت فوق السطوح هز الهوا كمى ..

كل العيال اتجوزوا وانا لسة جمب امى
*_  جت في مسلسل عايزة اتجوز ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مريم12 (18 يناير 2012)

_*ههههههههههه*_
_* ميرررررسى لمرورك يا scream man*_
_* نورت التوبيك*_​


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (18 يناير 2012)

حبيبى طالع فيها فاكرنى ح دلعه .ياما نفسى يدينى ظهره و على أفاه ح لسعه.لية كمان  حتى التفكير والتاليف فى الشر بلاش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وشكرا على محبتك وتعبك .........بس هما جومال وشوية حلوين .يا عسل...............................ربنا موجود


----------



## مريم12 (19 يناير 2012)

_*ميرررسى لمرور حضرتك​*_


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (19 يناير 2012)

*ده ولا هشام الجخ فى عز مجده*
*جميل ومركب وفيه كل المعانى اللى ......محدش فاهم حاجه*
*هههههههههههه*
*ربنا يباركك أختى مريم*​


----------



## مريم12 (19 يناير 2012)

*هههههههههههههههه
احنا بتوع كل جديد يا استاذ يسطس
مييرررررسى لمرورك 
نورت التوبيك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (19 يناير 2012)

مريم12 قال:


> _*ميرررسى لمرور حضرتك​*_



صديقنى انا نسيت اكتب الهمزة ........... ماشى ليك ...ء.. خلاصي.مع الشكر/SIZE]


----------



## مريم12 (20 يناير 2012)

حصل خير 
ميررسى لمرورك​


----------

